# No Audio Output Device Installed - No Sound,Video, Game Controller Tab in Device Man.



## pastorerik (Sep 22, 2009)

I have been all over the web trying to fix this to no avail. I've got little red X at my speaker icon and when you scroll over it you get the following message "NO AUDIO OUTPUT DEVICE INSTALLED" -- Several "solutions" on the web say to go to control panel>Hardware and Sound>Device Manager>SOUND,VIDEO AND GAME CONTROLLER'' .... Problem is that Sound, Video and Game Controller DOES NOT EXIST, its not on the list. When this first started I was able to restart and it worked again...a day or so later it stopped again and restart did not work. So I did a system restore, that worked, when it happened again I tried that again several times and it did not work.... Very frustrating that Vista does an update and you lose you sound and they apparently aren't doing anything about it. I even went to the windows site and used "Fix It", which was able to locate my sound card but could not fix the issue...Updating the driver does not work either...when I do it says that I don't have a sound card installed.... I have been on several other tech sites and forums and it seems the people have one answer which is going to Sound, Video, and Game Controller and Scanning for Hardware Changes and/or updating the driver...This will not work because the Sound, Video, and Game Controller does not exist. This is an intermittent problem...if I restart sometimes it comes back and the sound will work for days, then all of a sudden, even without a restart it goes away again. I am convinced that it is not a hardware issue. Many people have this same problem and so far I have not found one help site that addresses the problem...... Here's hoping! Thanks in advance for your help.

Computer- Compaq Presarion F700, Windows Vista SP1, Sound Card- Conexant high definition smartaudio 221.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome to TSF here is compaq's troubleshooting page for sound issues maybe something there will help http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...57&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=uk&product=3636382&lang=en


----------



## pastorerik (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. I checked and tried everything I could find on the HP website.... I even did an audio test which failed and it said I have no driver...So i downloaded the driver and tried to install...and of course it failed and the error was that I have no sound card! :sigh:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi i have to wonder if your card is at fault or the port it is attached to,can you test the card in another machine


----------



## pastorerik (Sep 22, 2009)

I believe its built in to the motherboard, its a laptop. I looked into it and it will take a LOT of disassembly just to get through it. With the on again off again nature of this problem it certainly seems to point to a bad sound card or at least a bad connection. I ordered a usb audio adaptor, with that I should be able to bypass the problem...at least I can use my headphones then. There are a lot of people with this exact problem, that is why I am thinking its a software issue. I am at a loss. Thanks for your help.:4-dontkno


----------



## pubfun (Oct 11, 2009)

I have the exact same problem and the same computer as well. Im only 15 and use my computer primarily for games, and i want this problem resolved BADLY. I have spent a solid 8hrs trying to fix this by doing everything i found on the problem but to no avail, please PLEASE help us.


----------



## pastorerik (Sep 22, 2009)

Pubfun: Yeah, gaming with no sound=no fun... I ordered a usb sound adaptor on ebay for 7-8 bucks including shipping, plugged it in and and it works with my mic and headphones for gaming. Not a solution exactly, when the usb sound device is not plugged in I have the same intermittent problem. Maybe it is the soundcards themselves or a bad connection. To get to the factory installed soundcard you pretty much have to completely disassemble the whold machine...I am not doing that. This is the one that I bought and no doubt the seller has more of them. At least you can get a look at it to see what it looks like...usb with a headphone and mic jack is all. Here is the link 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140336416870&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT Hope that helps you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have either of you tried downloading the driver and installing it through device manager.then when the wizard starts choose the second option and point windows to the downloaded driver


----------



## pastorerik (Sep 22, 2009)

joeten, thanks for the advice... I have not done what you suggested. I did check the driver and it says that it is up to date. I will try it. Could you post step by step instructions just to be sure. Lately the soundcard has not worked at all and when I try to install the driver it just says no device found so I am not sure how thats going to work. I guess I can download it and then install thru device manager if and when it turns up again... Wow what a strange problem.


----------



## mak777 (Apr 1, 2010)

No audio output device" error is really a frustrating error. When I had similar problem, I had found several suggestions at http://www.noaudiooutput.com . This suggestion worked for me : find the latest version of your driver, download it, uninstall your current driver and install the new one. They have other answers depending on various causes, so maybe you too can find a suggestion that works for you. They also have an easy way for you to find your driver if you have a hard time. I hope this will help you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi in device manager right click on the device and choose update driver, then choose not at this time, then choose the option to install from a specific place and point windows to whrer you downloaded the driver.


----------



## pastorerik (Sep 22, 2009)

Problem is that Sound, Video and Game Controller DOES NOT EXIST when the problem is happening, therefore you cannot update the driver...thanks anyway.


----------



## luvxu (Jul 4, 2011)

I have this exact problem with my pressario f700. It is frustrating and I think this is probably the last computer I'll buy from HP/Compaq brand. There is no way for you to upgrade the driver because the Sound,Video and Game Controller doesn't even exist.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi can you go to device manager and click on + next to the device then right click on it and choose properties then choose the details tab and from the drop down list choose hardware id's and post the pci\ven and dev,if nothing is present it would seem the device has failed


----------



## Seahawks21 (Oct 29, 2011)

I've had this same issue for three months now. True, there is no listing for Sounds, Video, Game Controller. I believe I have located the device though, in the device manager, it is called System Speaker, listed under the heading of System Devices. But uninstalling the speaker and the drivers does nothing. I believe this issue is a step above the device itself. The computer isn't recognizing the device for whatever reason. I've heard it might be a UAA Bus driver issue, but I can't find one that is compatible with Vista, only XP. It is either that, or I have a hardware issue. Can anyone tell me if it is possible for the onboard speaker to become physically disconnected from the mother board? I'm willing to tear my laptop apart and re-attach it if it sounds like that might be the problem. Heck, I'm willing to try anything at this point. This has gone on long enough. I've been on 25 boards (this one has been the best BTW), and taking my machine apart is the only thing I haven't tried. That, and a jackhammer approach. This all started with a windows update, I believe. I have since deleted 200 windows updates. Nada. 

I have tried restore. I even re-formatted and re-installed windows, thinking that would be the final end and cure-all. Still, no sound. If anyone with a PayPal account can help, I'll pay!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you get a hardware id


----------

